# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  استفتاءات حول الخرطات التسع .. الاستبراء

## نصرالله

** 

*من أجوبة آية الله العظمى السيد علي السيستاني دام ظله*

*السؤال : هل الخرطات التسع مستحبة في البول، وإذا كانت مستحبة فلم أقم بها وتساقط سائل من القضيب.. ماذا نقول لهذا السائل ؟*
*الجواب : نعم مستحبة، ومع عدم الاستبراء يحكم بكون السائل المشكوك بولاً.*


*[IMG]http://img303.**************/img303/9639/aaa6ayj6.gif[/IMG]*

*السؤال : ما هي كيفية الخرطات التسع ؟*
*الجواب : يكفي أن تعصر الموضع من المقعدة إلى البيضتين ثلاثاً، ومن أصل القضيب إلى رأسه ثلاثاً وتعصر رأسه ثلاثاً.* 

*[IMG]http://img303.**************/img303/9639/aaa6ayj6.gif[/IMG]*

*السؤال : هل يجب إداء الخرطات التسع في غسل الجنابة ؟*
*الجواب : لا يجب ولكن يستحب التبول قبل الغسل ليخرج المني من المجرى، ثم يستحب بعد الاستبراء بالخرطات لتنظيفه من البول، ويفيد ذلك في موارد الشك في الرطوبة الخارجة بعد الغسل.* 

*[IMG]http://img303.**************/img303/9639/aaa6ayj6.gif[/IMG]*

*السؤال : أريد السؤال عن كيفية تطهير ذكر الرجل ( الخرطات التسعة ) ؟*
*الجواب : الإستبراء ليس تطهيراً، وإنما هو لتنقية الذكر من البول، ويكفي في كيفيته أن يضغط بقوة على المجري من مخرج الغائط إلى أصل الذكر ثلاثاً، ثم منه إلى رأس الحشفة ثلاثاً على وجه تتوجه القطرة المحتمل وجودها إلى رأس الحشفة، ثم يعصر رأسه ثلاث مرات لتخرج منه.* 

*[IMG]http://img303.**************/img303/9639/aaa6ayj6.gif[/IMG]*

*السؤال : متى يجب أداء الخرطات التسع في غسل الجنابة ؟*
*الجواب : لا يجب، والخرطات استبراء عن البول، وهو مستحب وأثره عدم الحكم بنجاسة السائل المشكوك إذا خرج بعد الاستبراء.* 

*[IMG]http://img303.**************/img303/9639/aaa6ayj6.gif[/IMG]*


*السؤال : ما حكم الخرطات التسع بعد قضاء الحاجة و هل هي واجبة ؟ وهل هي مختصة للرجال ؟*
*الجواب : يستحب للرجل الاستبراء بعد البول والأولی في كيفيته هو المسح بالإصبع من مخرج الغائط إلی أصل القضيب ثلاث مرات و مسح القضيب بإصبعين أحدهما من فوقه والآخر من تحته إلی الحشفة ثلاث مرات وعصر الحشفة ثلاث مرات والاستبراء بعد الحدث الأكبر يكون بالبول. ولا استبراء علی النساء والماء المشتبه الخارج بعد البول منهن محكوم بالطهارة.*

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك العافية* 

*وعساك على القوة*

----------

